# Is it ok to do this?



## JLF1995 (Jun 22, 2011)

I have a boy hedgehog and a girl hedgehog, we had day were we would take both of them out and they would sit on the opposite side of the couch, ignoring eachother, if one wanted to go on the other side of the couch, the other one will come to the other end. i am planing to breed them and if they do not get along, they won't have pups! 
(or so i thought!) 
I was holding Norah, the female while my dad was holding the male, Hedgie. Norah hissed at me when i moved and a told her to calm down. Hedgie heard her and crawled over and sniffed her face. She hissed and made a racket and then she started to sniff him, she almed down and then both of them had interest finally. They were being cute with eachother and Norah was grooming Hedgie! She was licking his face and ears! :lol: It was a funny sight. 
Hedgie had to ruin the fun though buy making the chirping sound, the 'mating call'. 
I don't know if I should get them back together again because now Hedgie is very interested. Should I let them see eachouther but have limets on what they do untill she is ready to have pups, or should I not let them see eachouther at all until she is ready. 
I keep them in the same room, and they are not distracted buy anything they do in there own area, Hedgie does not communicate unless he can get to her.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2011)

Hedgehog females are induced into ovulation by a male being present so its not really a good idea until you plan to mate the two as it will only stand to sexually frustrate them from what I have been told.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She should not be anywhere near him until she is 6 months old and old enough to breed. Being near each other now will only sexually frustrated them, especially him and there is always the risk of an oops pregnancy which could risk her life until she is old enough.


----------



## JLF1995 (Jun 22, 2011)

o.k I just needed to know that, they been living with eachother for a month and shown no interest until now, thank you for clarifying that for me!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

If they have been living together for a month, you better be prepared for babies at any time. How old is she?


----------



## JLF1995 (Jun 22, 2011)

No they are not living in the same cage, I should of clarified it more. They are in different cages but in the same room. And when we have them out, we remove all hidding spots so they don't hide and 'get crazy' with eachother.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Phew, that's a relief. 

Being in the same room in separate cages is fine. They shouldn't have any direct contact though. It's best to have them out a different times.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Letting out together is just making them frustrated and can be making the female ovulate over and over which is very unhealthy for her. It causes her homones to fluctuate and this is thought to possibly be factor in ovarian or uterine cancer. It can also cause agression in the males due to increasing testosterone levels. The best thing it to take them out at seperate times and not let them ever be out of their cages at the same time in the same room.

So I guess the answer to your question is...NO its not ok to have them out together even supervised.


----------



## JLF1995 (Jun 22, 2011)

ok, sorry for the mix up! :lol: 
I have Norah out now and my dad has Hedgie, they have no idea that they are in the same room though, both of them are sleeping, if one gets up and explore I will put that one in its ball. :lol:


----------



## JLF1995 (Jun 22, 2011)

p.s or put one back in the cage! Forgot to add that in my convo.


----------

